# PCut CR630 - Help - Would Appreciate some insight!



## beardofdoom (Jan 1, 2010)

Hello!

I recently purchased a Creation ProCut CR630 to do some small stickers runs for friends and other folks... I'm not trying to launch a business or anything, so i went for trusty, inexpensive and easy to use. I did a lot of research and decided on this cutter.

Long story short (hopefully)

The instruction booklet that comes with the cutter barely makes much sense. I have the blade barely poking out of the holder and it seems to be cutting OK (read: mediocre) 

My main issue is that it *WILL NOT* cut *ANYTHING* _square_. Every 90deg angle had a round edge to it. I've done everything imaginable to try to resolve this, too. I've adjusted the pressure up and down, adjust the speed, adjust the blade's depth, adjust the blade offset etc...

In the booklet is says "Angle Sharp Compensation" and shows a little diagram similar to what i'm seeing but, for the life of me, i can't seem to get this to go away. For the center of letters (like "R") the cuts are horrible and disconnected.

Anyone have any idea what i can do? I'm running Signcut Pro on a Mac using OS X 10.6 - the program is decent and easy to use.

Also, i'm using a 0.0 blade offset with a 45deg blade. If i change the offset at all, the cutting is erratic and horribly misaligned and weird. You can't even read the lettering!

THANK YOU IN ADVANCE!!!!!
-Ryan


----------



## buggie pilot (Jul 16, 2008)

Mine is a different model P-cut (ct630) Have you tried tp do a cut test on the cutter itself ?









.


----------



## beardofdoom (Jan 1, 2010)

Well, the only test cut i can do is by pressing the Pause button twice. All it does is cut a rectangle. It's odd.

There's an option to do a Test Cut in Signcut Pro but the button is grayed out so i cannot use it.

The rounding of square edges and misaligned cuts is my only issue. I can't figure out how to resolve it and it's driving me crazy. Perhaps it's an issue with Signcut Pro?

I'm on a Mac so my options are VERY limited...


----------



## buggie pilot (Jul 16, 2008)

Are the corners round on the rectangle ?








.


----------



## beardofdoom (Jan 1, 2010)

Yes, yes they are... and it's driving me mad!

I've managed to lessen it a smidgeon by adjusting the blade and pressure. More blade and less pressure but it's barely discernable, frankly.


----------



## buggie pilot (Jul 16, 2008)

Next I would see if there is something loose on the blade holder or carriage head. You should have no movement








.


----------



## beardofdoom (Jan 1, 2010)

Everything seems nice and normal/stable. Nothing is wiggling 'round or loose.

It seems to me it might have something to do with the blade pivoting around? Not sure.

I can't find anyone having this issue online. I know i should be using an offset for the blade, too, but, man, that gets crazy... A box becomes a triangle with an X through it!


----------



## buggie pilot (Jul 16, 2008)

The only other thing I would check is to see if the carriage head is off the track. I heard of this happening ( I think it was by kenimes on this forum or uscutter forum)

If you could take a pic of the cut and post it.





.


----------



## beardofdoom (Jan 1, 2010)

Sure thing... the only camera i have right at the moment is my phone, but you can see, clearly, the rounded corners. Everything is on the track and rolling smoothly as far as i can tell.







Thanks for all of your help thus far! I REALLY appreciate it!



THANKS!

-Ryan


----------



## mr300s (Nov 10, 2009)

you need to set your offset to 0.25


----------



## beardofdoom (Jan 1, 2010)

Ok, i'll try that... then i'll post a photo of what happens with something simple. Like the word "The."

I'll be back!


----------



## beardofdoom (Jan 1, 2010)

Ok. Here's the outcome. It cuts in a bunch of triangles. I can only adjust the blade offset in Signcut Pro and not on the physical machine.

You'll see in the photo, i traced the cutlines with a pen so you can see what's what. This is the letter "T" of the word "THE" but my pen died since i'm drawing on vinyl... but you'll get the picture.

Thanks!


----------



## mr300s (Nov 10, 2009)

do you have sign blazer if not its a free down load try that just to see after you download it go to cutter then to set up there is a box for off set. In sign cut have you set the measurements to inches? . I have sign cut also and have no problems. I have a graphtec now but had a pcut and never had any of the issues you are talking about.

Are you using the usb or serial cable?


----------



## beardofdoom (Jan 1, 2010)

Bill,

Thanks for the advice! I didn't think having the document units set to Inches would affect the offset properties. I assumed the offset was ALWAYS in mm. Not the case. I'm cutting pretty damn square now and the 90deg angle cuts are barely cutting 'em short or rounding 'em out! It is still rounding just a hair but it's hardly discernable!!

Thanks for all of your help, fellas! I'm gonna cut a few things and see how it turns out. I'll return with news as soon as i can... (later today)

Thanks Again!!

-Ryan


----------



## mr300s (Nov 10, 2009)

Thats great play around with the offset change it at 5 at a time until you get it where you want it take care and have a great New Year


----------



## beardofdoom (Jan 1, 2010)

Seriously... THANKS GUYS!

I'm up and running like a champ. Excellent cutting and i have it dialed-in to where i want it!


----------



## mr300s (Nov 10, 2009)

thats great news


----------



## Teamwear (Mar 12, 2007)

I think one of the earlier post had the right issue-but the wrong specs.

offset should be .025 not .25

I have made that mistake and it looked just like your second example. 

Also try the uscutterdirect.com forum. Lots of good people willing to help there too.


----------



## Teamwear (Mar 12, 2007)

oops-did not see that it was fixed-sorry about that-SO DO NOT CHANGE ANYTHING!


----------



## buggie pilot (Jul 16, 2008)

beardofdoom said:


> My main issue is that it *WILL NOT* cut *ANYTHING* _square_. Every 90deg angle had a round edge to it. I've done everything imaginable to try to resolve this, too. I've adjusted the pressure up and down, adjust the speed, adjust the blade's depth, adjust the blade offset etc...
> 
> Also, i'm using a 0.0 blade offset with a 45deg blade. If i change the offset at all, the cutting is erratic and horribly misaligned and weird. You can't even read the lettering!


Sorry I didn't read close enough .... I assumed it wasn't the offset because you changed the offset and the cutting was erratic and horribly misaligned and weird, couln't read the lettering, so I thought it was the machine.

I thought the self test would eliminate the software/computer connectivity/ect ..... I learn something every day ........ *Still* learning

The funny thing I just cut some text and all corners are really ( really ) square then checked my offset and its 0.0 

Glad your up and running 
Pete G


.


----------



## beardofdoom (Jan 1, 2010)

Well, my main issue was that i'm using Signcut Pro and i changed my document Measurement Units to Inches. Little did i know that it changed for the offset properties as well. So as i was using a .25 offset it was Inches and not Millimeters like it should have been.

So, i changed my Units back to MM and noticed the offset for the blade was way off. So i made it .25 (now that i'm using mm) and then changed my main document Units back to Inches (since i'm in America and cm/mm gets me a little lost most of the time!)

And that solved my problem. If you're using Signcut Pro and have problems... using INCHES make the blades offset .0098 and if you're using MILLIMETERS make it .25 (read: One Quarter of a MM) because the blade is only HALF a MM wide!

I hope this helps! I know it sure helped me out!

Thanks again Everyone!

-Ryan


----------

